# Web Hosting Panel



## bloodhound (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone knows a good free working Hosting panel for freebsd? (like ispconfig or something)?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 15, 2009)

/usr/bin/sshd?

There's also
sysutils/webmin

And there was another one but I forgot the name and I can't find it ... :|


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2009)

Found this (don't use it, know it, or have an opinion on it)


```
/usr/ports/sysutils/syscp]$ less pkg-descr 
SysCP, the System Control Panel is a server administration tool which 
enables an internet service provider to give their customers a web-based 
application to administrate their email addresses, their subdomains etc. 
The project was founded in autumn 2003 by Florian Lippert and was 
published on June, 15th 2004 under the GNU General Public Licence (GPL).

WWW: http://www.syscp.org/
```


----------



## Voltar (Apr 15, 2009)

Webmin works although it isn't exactly a 'hosting' panel, and some features don't work, but most do. Virtualmin (hosting addon for Webmin) works with FreeBSD, but I believe support is in the paid version only, not the GPL version. 

cPanel, although not free, works great with FreeBSD after a bit of tweaking.

I can't say anything about SysCP, although the little reading I did just now in their docs/FAQ it looks interesting, although there looks to be an Apache 1.3 dependency.


----------



## bloodhound (Apr 16, 2009)

Syscp: i must have look at it 

webmin: is not a hosting panel, it is more like the lazy man sys admin version, i used it on every server when i had to give rights for someone who did not know how to administer a bds/linux from the command line. 

Anyway thx for your answers


----------



## Voltar (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm going to have to partially go back on what I said, there is a Virtualmin port in [font="Courier New"]sysutils/virtualmin[/font]. I went ahead and installed it along with Webmin and Usermin in a VM and played around with it for a bit. There is a lot of manual work to get all of it going, but it might work depending on your needs.


----------

